# DP21, Dish500, and single feed for DVR 625 or 921??



## brandoug (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey all, great site here! I've searched and can't find info regarding my current set up and whether it will work with what I want to do. I'm new at this and have no idea what I'll need, but I'm trying to ascertain what exactly I'll need to get a dual-tuner DVR fully operational, and in the cheapest way possible to replace what I have now.

I have:
Two Dish 500 dishes on the roof; one dish apparently with what's called a DISHPro Twin LNBF (it has two 'eyes' labeled 119 and 110, with 'DishPro' on one side), and the other dish pointing more westerly apparently with what's called a DISHPro Dual LNBF (it has a single 'eye' with 'DishPro' on one side). I say 'apparently' because I have no clue other than some pics on dishdepot.com I've seen to compare what I have. Both of these dishes feed into one DP21 under the eave of the house, with a single RG6 feed to a single DVR 510 in the living room. 

I want:
To simply replace the DVR 510 with either a 625 or 921 so I can record two shows and have PIP (also have an HD capable TV I'm tired of not using all cababilities on so might get the 921).

Question:
Will my existing set up work correctly with a dual tuner receiver like a 625 or 921, or am I SOL? If SOL with current set up, what will I need to do to get a 625 or 921 to work correctly. Remember, I have only one receiver and will keep it that way.

Also once I get the 625 to work correctly with all of your help, would there be anything different I'd need to do to switch to a 921 or other HD capable receiver?

Any help at all appreciated!!

Rob


----------



## brandoug (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay, I think I found some good info on another site, but want to run it by you more knowledgeable types. 

For any dual-tuner receiver, I'll need to replace the DP Twin with a DPP Twin. Then I can connect my Single DP to the DPP Twin, and run it straight over the single feed, bypassing the DP21, then to a diplexor right before it gets to the dual-tuner receiver.

Does this sound right?

Rob


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

brandoug said:


> Okay, I think I found some good info on another site, but want to run it by you more knowledgeable types.
> 
> For any dual-tuner receiver, I'll need to replace the DP Twin with a DPP Twin. Then I can connect my Single DP to the DPP Twin, and run it straight over the single feed, bypassing the DP21, then to a diplexor right before it gets to the dual-tuner receiver.
> 
> ...


You're almost right on top of it! What you will need on the inside is called a separator. It kind of looks like a diplexer, but functions differently. Either a 625 or 921 should come with it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The DPP Separator was originally called a DP Diplexer because it functions like a diplexer. It just works on a different frequency range than the ones used to combine/separate OTA and satellite signals.

brandoug, you could also add a DP21 and run another line like the first. Also once you get the 625 working you will be all set for a direct swap to any other dual tuner receiver. Have you considered going straight to the 622?


----------

